

Ask HN: Web typography app - hcho

Is there a web app out there that helps with web typography? Something similar to identifont, which would ask a few questions and return me a snippet of css?
======
slindstr
While it's not an app, here's a really in depth article about best practices
for typography that helped me out a lot:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/20/typographic-
desig...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/20/typographic-design-
survey-best-practices-from-the-best-blogs/)

------
garrickvanburen
Are you looking for a snippet of CSS for the @font-face declaration like this
<http://kernest.com/fontconf-com.css> ?

~~~
hcho
No, not really. What I had in mind was questions like:

 _what's your average length of headers?_ what's your average number of lines
per paragraph? _How many paragraphs do you have per page?_ How many columns do
you have per page?

And then the app would offer me combinations of fonts, line spacing, etc for
h1, h2 and p tags.

Snipppets like on here:
[http://www.3point7designs.com/blog/2008/06/10-examples-of-
be...](http://www.3point7designs.com/blog/2008/06/10-examples-of-beautiful-
css-typography-and-how-they-did-it/)

------
faramarz
I think you'll find <http://www.typetester.org> helpful

